# freebsd 7.0- Error Mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: Input/output error (5)



## Lego (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, I spent the last few days downloading freeBSD 7.0 Stable, and wipped my hard drive this morning.  put the boot cd in, and it runs the entire setup.  goes through, the fdisk setup, and Problem 1 happens.

It says thats my drive geometry is incorrect, and will adjust things to it right... which i don't understand anyway.  so then I make the partition, and make the slices(all auto).  after that it looks like it mounts the drives.  But then problem 2 happens.

Error Mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: Input/output error (5)

I can't do anything at this point now.  Im at a friends house using his net.  I don't have another OS, I had windows XP home but I never got the CD when i bought the system, windows or unix base.  What am I doing wrong and How do I fix it..

I have done searches on google, and freebsd.org, it would seem Im not the only person with this error, but I can't seem to find a fix, How can I get this error fixed so i can atleast get my computer back online.

I have a celeron 1.78Ghz single core, 2gb ram, dvd/cd burner, 160GB Western Digital HHD, video and audio shouldn't matter I think, but Im using a PCI video with onboard Video disabled.

Any Help is appreciated.


----------



## Lego (Nov 23, 2008)

oh and Im only using one HDD, and only want Freebsd on it. no dual booting.


----------



## Lego (Nov 23, 2008)

Can nobody help me??  I've even made sure that my cdrom and HDD are both the master on there IDE cables.  Please Anyone?


----------



## Lego (Nov 23, 2008)

Error Mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: Input/output error (5)

ad0: dma limited to udma33, controller found non-ata66 cable
ad0: 152627mb <wdc wd1600jb-00gva0 08.02d08> at ata0-master udma33
acd0: dvdr <hl-dt-st dvdram gsa-h10n/jl10> at ata1-slave udma33

am I just being ignored? or does nobody have any clue as to why this is happening???  It also doesn't matter if i use the master or slave spot on the cable the dvd drive always comes up ata1 slave.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2008)

Lego said:
			
		

> Can nobody help me??  I've even made sure that my cdrom and HDD are both the master on there IDE cables.  Please Anyone?



I am not sure if this help you but try to boot with "noapci". When the menu open choose with noapci.


----------



## SeanC (Nov 23, 2008)

Settle down Lego, it's Sunday and people may not be reading the posts as frequently. 

Problem 1: Let FreeBSD fix the geometry error. 

Problem 2 questions:
Are your jumper settings correct? 
Do you have 1 or 2 DVD\CD drives on this computer?
Does this error occur after you choose to install from CD (Figure 2-27):
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-media.html

And does it ask you which drive to install from?(ie. acd0 or acd1 if you have 2 drives)


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

sorry, im just frantic. I have one dvd/cdrom burner. yes, I set the jumpers on the burner to master and still recieve the same error.  yes it occurs after that image, and i do have both my hdd and dvdburner reading masters. hdd is master primary, dvdburner is master secondary .  it brings up the mounting partitions thing, then it posts a white message in the bottom left corner, saying it set up all the filesystems successfully. then a message pops up saying "emergency shell holgraphics something or other.." it disappears before i can read it all.  then i get the "Error mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: input/output error (5)"

how do i boot with noapci?? what is that?? and i don't see a menu option i have default install, custom, minimal, and stuff like that.

Thanks guys I really hope i get this working... cuz no computer sucks... and i refuse to buy a copy of windows.... im so sick of windows..


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

update:  tried running acpi (diabled) and it still didn't work.  whats acpi(diabled) do ?


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

I have two suggestions, not sure either of them will resolve your issue..

First, try downloading FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE, rather than a stable snapshot.

Also, next time try a different make of CD media. Different brand.


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

Also check/swap your cabling on your optical drive, and try swapping the drive out with a different unit. As a last resort see if the BIOS will let you back the drive down to "PIO Only".

This looks like a hardware problem to me.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

what do you mean snapshot ?  i downloaded the iso image from the freebsd.org. ISO image disc 1 of 7.0 Release.  i put stable becuase i thought thats how i seen some people refering to it?  i have tried swaping out 2 other drive, a cdrom, and a cdrom burner. no luck.  would a different make of cd really make a difference?? and whats PIO only do?? Im pretty sure i can't change any of the ide settings in the bios but i'll look again. and i did change the cable out.

ADDED:  I burned it to an HP lightscribe cd-r


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

Media might surprise you. Try to perform a read test on your disc. My methodology uses Windows. Grab Nero DiscSpeed (http://www.cdspeed2000.com/download.html) and press F2 on the "benchmark" tab. If you get errors or a not-very-straight looking line, you've got a bunk disc (or DMA problems, but let's assume that's not an issue).

How'd you burn the image? Something like Nero's "Burn Image" mode or the fantastic Imgburn program?

Sorry for the Windows-centric approach, I only use FreeBSD on the server-side of things.

There's also the ability to instruct the kernel not to use DMA transfers on the IDE bus - it's be phenomenally slow, but if you're having DMA problems it should work. I believe selecting "Safe Mode" on the CD Loader will run with DMA disabled.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

um yes i did use nero burn image.  i'll download cdspeed on this computer and run the disk and get back to ya.  I think im gunna get a version of xp on my computer  so i can atleast stay at home and try and fix this. I'll just setup a dual boot now  and remove windows after bsd is working.  if xp and everything i've ever ran on my computer never had issues could i still have a dma issuse? so hopefully it is just a bad disk.


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

I should have thought of this sooner. 

Assuming you don't have a media problem, grab RapidCRC (http://rapidcrc.sourceforge.net/) and run it against your disc image. Use something like Imgburn (http://imgburn.com/) to grab an image off your install disc if your original download is gone.

MD5 (7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso) = 5f185a688ef2e0db59105e8f439c8620


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

ok when i open the cd in windows it shows the cd as blank.  I know its not blank.  it boots and everything.  it wouldn't boot to the installation if it were blank.  is it because its a different filesystem? so it windows doesn't know what to do with it?or should it not be blank in windows?


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

The disc should be iso9660, the standard CD filesystem. Something's funky with your Windows box. Or your media. 

Let me grab an install disc I've got and double-check that.

Confirmed. Windows sees this disc as it would see any other Data CD. Either your media is bunk or more likely you somehow flummoxed the download or burning procedure.

Try downloading again, then running RapidCRC against the download to confirm the checksum is the same. Then use Imgburn to write the image onto a blank CD. Of course, put another known-good data disc in the Windows machine to make sure it's working properly.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

ok so the only file i need to download is the 7.0 Release ISO disc 1 from the freebsd.org page right?  could it be that i used nero to burn it... because i always have nero verify data on the disk.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

what do ya know... i just ran imageburn and when it opened the cd it says status incomplete.. so nero must have smugged my burn(smugged is being lite for the hassel it has caused....) ok so now i have to download the entire image again. Right?


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8400B B104 (ATA)
Current Profile: CD-R

Disc Information:
Status: Incomplete
Erasable: No
Sessions: 1

ATIP Information:
Start Time of LeadIn (MID): 97m17s06f
Last Possible Start Time of LeadOut: 79m59s74f


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

To do a fresh install the only download you need is the one I posted the MD5 for above - 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso

I try to stay away from Nero in general, though I like it better than most other Windows burning software. Imgburn really takes the cake though. I recall *really* old version of Nero (Like, Nero 5 or older) were kinda stupid with regards to "foreign" image files.


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

Try grabbing Imgburn. Click through into one of it's action modes, such as say "Write image file to disc" and try Tools -> Drive -> Close -> [Disc], [Track], [Session]. Try all three for fun! Probably won't help, but maybe....


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

whats the MD5 i thought that had to do with encryption? isn't that like a checksum value, the long number you gave me, either way, yea, thats the image i was talking about.  This one:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.0/

02/25/2008 12:00AM    534,177,792 7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

yea, it wouldn't let me do anything to it.  was a nice idea though.


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

FreeBSD doesen't publish CRC checksums on their images. They do publish an MD5sum however. RapidCRC is able to compute those.

Same idea as a checksum - just a different algorithm.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL, i just confused myself even more... ok i thought md5 was an encryption, like for your passwords and stuff, and i thought that checksum value was the value returned when you do like a 'scan disk' on the image to verify its all there and in good forum. am i right? or just confused like i think i am??  LOL


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

The Wiki is your friend.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

wow. ok, so why does freebsd use an md5 encryption if its so insecure?
download is started. won't be done until tomarrow.


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

Because it's not being used for encryption in this context - just to confirm that the download was not corrupted somewhere along the way. SHA-5 sums are also posted by the FreeBSD people, but I don't know of a quick-n-easy Windows utility that can calculate those.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

5f185a688ef2e0db59105e8f439c8620
5f185a688ef2e0db59105e8f439c8620

looks like my file isnt corrupt this time.  so before burning it with imgburn (cuz I only have 1 blank left), is there any settings i need to check?  or just click the file/ISO -> disk button?


----------



## SeanC (Nov 24, 2008)

skyhawk:

Thanks for running with Lego's problems. 

Some where in the back of my mind I remember some CD burning programs screwing up how they "finish" a CD.

How many problems will we see where the cause is bad media or bad burn?!


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 24, 2008)

Lego - on most modern hardware and with media that isn't from the stone age, no further tweaking should be required. Just let Imgburn do it's thing. You want to be in Write mode, Ctrl-Alt-W.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

ok, I'm getting ready to run it.  anything special I need to know about dual booting? XP is up and running, in fact that's what Im replying on... i have already set half of my hdd to for XP with partition magic 8, the other half is empty/unused. and let bsd setup the boot manager.right.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

ok well i couldn't get the dua boot to work. so just freebsd is installed. im sitting at just past the welcome message, like after you login now lost.  what do i do now.  i installed xorg during the install isn't that supposed to give me some sort of a window setup.  i've been looking at beryl, can i install that right now?

ADDED:

Im so lost now. Its like back to dos. only dos commands don't work 
Ok Im trying to get xorg to install, but it seems that I don't have the files    should i just download the disc 2 and disc 3 and run sysinstall again, and include the port collection?  because i selected ALL for the install, but no the to the port collection install.


----------



## SeanC (Nov 24, 2008)

Is your FreeBSD box connected to the internet? If so type:

*pkg_add -r kde*

And KDE will install from the network. When you are done, reboot and type KDM. Then, check out the handbook, section 5.7:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html

If it is not connected to the internet, use *sysinstall* to add the KDE port and dependencies (post-installation task). It is on disk 2.


----------



## Lego (Nov 24, 2008)

i need a way to get my drivers in for my realtek rtl8185 wireless card. i can't access my router directly with an rj45. ok i'll give that a try downloading disc 2. thanks. does disc 2 have the ndiswrapper i need to get my winXP drivers to work??

ADDED:

Can I run disk 2 from a usb stick? cuz im outta blank cds


----------



## SeanC (Nov 25, 2008)

ndis(4) is part of the base system and available for you to use:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html

and 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ndis&sektion=4


			
				Lego said:
			
		

> Can I run disk 2 from a usb stick? cuz im outta blank cds



Don't know. I never tried.


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 25, 2008)

Lego - you're done with removable media. Get the machine an internet connection, then you'll have everything you need. Absolute worse case, set up a small dual-boot with Windows, download from Windows, then either mount or extract the disc images from within FreeBSD. FreeBSD can read/write FAT32 and read NTFS (I think).

Regarding the dual-boot, I strongly recommend running with only native partitioning utilities - Stuff like PartitionMagic tends to create strange situations that nothing knows how to correctly deal with. I gather your machine was completely hosed? You should have installed Windows to a small partition, with it's native installer/partitioner, then installed FreeBSD making a FreeBSD partition/slice with it's native tool. You'd have been up and running.

You're now largely beyond my help - You've got a running FreeBSD machine. At this point I install server software and get things up and running and the machine sits in a closet for the rest of it's life. I can't help with desktop stuff like you're doing.


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 25, 2008)

Hrm. You might want to give PC-BSD a look - I can't honestly say I've ever heard of it, but it sounds kind of promising, especially for someone with no unix familiarity at all.

http://www.pcbsd.org/


----------



## SeanC (Nov 25, 2008)

Be careful: Installing Windows after FreeBSD will overwrite your boot sector and you will not be able to access you FreeBSD partitions.

There is PC-BSD. There is also DesktopBSD:

http://www.desktopbsd.net/

However, I do not recommend them because they side-step the learning curve and have been behind FreeBSD in their releases (they are based on FreeBSD and have to wait until FreeBSD is updated). 

If you want to immediately have a GUI and point-n-click, stick with Windows, linux or Apple. If you want to _learn _, stick with FreeBSD. Everything that you can do with PC-BSD and DesktopBSD you can do with FreeBSD once you know how. 

Get online. Get your desktop environment.
*Read the Handbook. Print it out. Write down everything.* I can not stress that enough. 

And for fun, there is also a wiki:
http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Main_Page

Happy hacking!


----------



## Lego (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL, yea, I found out the hard way with the dual booting, and the handbook has been somewhat helpful but I think its still gear'd to someone who has had atleast some experience with linux, instead of someone that just decided Im gunna learn linux, and installed it..  

So I wiped everything and used the windows install to set up my partition and only used half my drive, so it should be fine now, that i didn't use partition magic...  

Im not to sure how to get the files i need to the place i need them to use ndis to install my drivers for my NIC, after that i will get KDE installed. just to clarify KDE is a desktop enviroment like beryl right?  

yes, i would like to learn the hard way, instead of using PC or Desktop BSD.  i've been using the handbook and stuff but it made it hard not having the second computer as a resource. but It should get better now.  

Why did you say Happy Hacking?  who said anything about hacking  , I'd be happy just learning how to do simple tasks like install/run software/drivers  and a web browser 

ADDED:

Ok, I figured out how to navigate basics.. like when i log in, Im logging in as root (i realize they recommend not using root, but at this point i don't care much and just need to be able to access everything instead of using the su cuz im not sure exactly how that works for the moment), and I use "cd whatever/" to change directories, but how do i change devices?  cd acd0 or cd acd0:  the drivers i need are on my usb stick (I believe is da0 ). so I need to copy them to my hdd before running ndis on them and setting up the NIC don't I?


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 26, 2008)

Lego, the word "hacking" has historical meaning that is no longer consistent with "mainstream" usage. Historically hacking meant making something work, hacking together a quick solution to a problem, that kind of thing. "Hacker" was a badge of pride - check Wikipedia and The Jargon File for more information.

Learning UNIX without a mentor and with a less-than-fully-functional machine is going to be very painful. Don't say I didn't warn you.

For starters, learn to use the manual page reader. For starters I suggest "man hier" and "man mount", and "man ls". UNIX uses the concept of mount points. To access your CD or flash drive, you need to "mount" the filesystems to use them.

As an example, "mount /dev/da0 /mnt" will make the contents of your flash drive available on /mnt. Remember to umount /mnt before pulling the drive.


----------



## Lego (Nov 26, 2008)

lol, sorry didn't mean to offend.. it was a joke.

i get an invalid argument when i try to mount the flash drive.

"mount /dev/da0 /mnt"
"mount: /dev/da0 : Invalid argument

PS

My system is fully fuctional now.  I have winXP and FreeBSD running in good form. with the boot manager from BSD.


----------



## Lego (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, I still can't mount my usb is that because its formated for windows?

So I copied the inf and sys file to my usr folder and tried to compile them.. it goes through the entire thing then when it goes to compile i get this error:

Building Kernel module... /usr/share/misc/windrv_stub.c:57:20: error: windrv.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed.
build failed. Exiting.

Does someone have a precomiled version of the Realtek rtl8185 wireless G PCI card?? that I can just download and install?


----------



## Lego (Nov 27, 2008)

ok, still can't seem to mount my usb, but that can wait.

Ok, I created a dir MyDriver, copied both inf and sys for my wireless card (Realtek 8185) to MyDriver, ran ndisgen, and got this error now.  Not sure what I was doing wrong before but now I really don't know what I was doing wrong:

Generating Makefile... done.
Building Kernel module... make: don't know how to make windrv_stub.c. Stop
Building Failed. Exiting.


Does anyone know what needs to be done to get this working because i have seen others get this card working, and followed there examples, but I just doesn't seem to want to work.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 27, 2008)

You installed kernel and world source? It will not work without it.


----------



## Lego (Nov 27, 2008)

No I didn't, what are those, and were do I get them... figures, nobody mentioned that in any of the other threads.

could this work:

http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/


----------



## skyhawk (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't help you with your ndiswrapper issue - I've never used it.

you need to find the device file for your flash drive. run "cat /var/run/dmesg.boot" One of the lines there, probably decently close to the bottom, will be FreeBSD detecting a USB Mass Storage Device and assigning it the SCSI direct access driver, I think. It should state the device name at detection time. Might be umass0, though I seem to recall FreeBSD always mapping USB mass storage devices to the da driver. Do you have a fixed card-reader installed in the machine? That might have da0, which would make your flash drive da1 or da2 (or even higher, depending how the flash reader is implemented). The section you're looking for should probably be within a few lines of the ad* lines for your HDD.


----------



## Djn (Nov 28, 2008)

To install kernel and world source without an internet connection, try running /stand/sysinstall , chose Configure, Distributions, Src, All (but "No" if it asks about the ports collection), Exit, CD/DVD , and see if that works.

Oh, and regarding that USB stick.
Try running 
	
	



```
ls /dev/da*
```
  and look for the device with the highest number (e.g. da1), and the longest name (e.g. da1s1) , then e.g.

```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da1s1 /mnt
```
 .


----------



## Lego (Nov 29, 2008)

OK will Do Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lego (Nov 30, 2008)

Djn said:
			
		

> Oh, and regarding that USB stick.
> Try running
> 
> 
> ...



HOT DIGGITY!!  WORKS!! Man you are a God! Thanks...Again   and to everyone else as well Thank you, im so glad i chose bsd, it may not work right away, but you can't beat the community!  

I had the name right with da0s1. But why do i need to add the -t msdosfs? was i right in assuming its because its set for windows filesystem. and well -t (transform?) msdosfs (MicrosoftDosFileSystem?)


----------



## Djn (Nov 30, 2008)

Not exactly - it's "type". There's several different programs that handle different types of file systems, and the type argument lets mount pick the right one. 

As for "msdosfs", you're close enough. Microsoft DOS was usually known as "MS-DOS", so "the MS DOS filesystem" -> "msdosfs" ... I think. It's otherwise known as FAT. I'm not sure why FreeBSD uses the name it does; I'm sure there's some reason.


----------



## Lego (Nov 30, 2008)

lol ah, yea, type make way more sense then transform  lol, i was watching transformers.... i had robots on the brain 

Will BSD load it the same way whether my stick is formated FAT or FAT32, or will i need to use like 'mswin9x' or something?

because my stick is formated FAT not FAT32


----------



## Djn (Nov 30, 2008)

It will handle FAT32 fine, yes. (And FAT12, but that's less likely to be useful for you.)


----------

